# Planned Trip To The Grizzly Store In Muncy, Pa



## Alchymist (Jan 26, 2011)

Have you been there before? If not, you're gonna be suprised at how big the place is.


----------



## joebiplane (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm going to Grizzly this Saturday also to pick up my new G 0619 ( Seig SX3) Mill.  My trip will get me there around 9-10 AM... I doubt you Tug Hillers will get there till Noon at best.  Too bad I will probably miss you..
Have a good trip and drive carefully.
Joe Larsen


----------

